# WEBCAM Crystal Serenity



## Tassie

The following link will take you to the Crystal WEBCAM page. The Crystal Serenity is in NZ waters at the moment and is due in Sydney and Melbourne at the beginning of March. I would rate the webcams on the Crystal ships as better than most others as the picture is of a larger size and good quality. Click on the 'Bridge view' link for either of the ships. The image should update automatically every 60 seconds. 

http://www.cuatsea.com/liveviews.aspx

The following is the Serenitys schedule for the next few weeks and all the times are local so if she is due in Sydney at 8AM that should be 9PM in the UK.
Crystal Serenity Arrive Depart
Feb 22 Wed Wellington, New Zealand 9 am 9 pm
Feb 23 Thu Christchurch/Lyttleton, New Zealand 8 am 6pm
Feb 24 Fri Dunedin, New Zealand 8 am 6pm
Feb 25 Sat Cruising the South Pacific Ocean 
Feb 26 Sun Cruising Milford Sound, New Zealand 8 am 6pm
Feb 27 - Feb 28 Cruising the Tasman Sea 
Mar 1 Wed Sydney, Australia (overnight) 8 am 
Mar 2 Thu Sydney, Australia 5 pm
Mar 3 Fri Cruising the Tasman Sea 
Mar 4 Sat Melbourne, Australia 8 am 

I hope this is of interest....Regards....Bill Burton....Tassie


----------



## bob johnston

Tassie said:


> The following link will take you to the Crystal WEBCAM page. The Crystal Serenity is in NZ waters at the moment and is due in Sydney and Melbourne at the beginning of March. I would rate the webcams on the Crystal ships as better than most others as the picture is of a larger size and good quality. Click on the 'Bridge view' link for either of the ships. The image should update automatically every 60 seconds.
> 
> http://www.cuatsea.com/liveviews.aspx
> 
> The following is the Serenitys schedule for the next few weeks and all the times are local so if she is due in Sydney at 8AM that should be 9PM in the UK.
> Crystal Serenity Arrive Depart
> Feb 22 Wed Wellington, New Zealand 9 am 9 pm
> Feb 23 Thu Christchurch/Lyttleton, New Zealand 8 am 6pm
> Feb 24 Fri Dunedin, New Zealand 8 am 6pm
> Feb 25 Sat Cruising the South Pacific Ocean
> Feb 26 Sun Cruising Milford Sound, New Zealand 8 am 6pm
> Feb 27 - Feb 28 Cruising the Tasman Sea
> Mar 1 Wed Sydney, Australia (overnight) 8 am
> Mar 2 Thu Sydney, Australia 5 pm
> Mar 3 Fri Cruising the Tasman Sea
> Mar 4 Sat Melbourne, Australia 8 am
> 
> I hope this is of interest....Regards....Bill Burton....Tassie




*Thanks for that information I have not seen this ship before in Sydney so will try and get some pictures in the harbour. I see she is in overnight and sails at 5.00pm which is good as most ships are in and out in a day.I have often wondered how much it costs to berth a ship in Sydney does anyone know that question ?Anyway great information.

Bob Johnston (Sydney ) *


----------



## Paul UK

(Thumb) Great Cam others that are good are Costa, NCL,Celebrity,P&O and P&O Australia.

Anybody know any others this sad puppy goes round the world most days to cheer me in this brit winter.

Paul

http://www.mediacons.it/infocruisesite/ShipMap.asp?name=Europa
http://www.mediacons.it/infocruisesite/ShipMap.asp?name=Mediterranea
http://www.mediacons.it/infocruisesite/ShipMap.asp?name=Classica
http://www.mediacons.it/infocruisesite/ShipMap.asp?name=Fortuna
http://www.mediacons.it/infocruisesite/ShipMap.asp?name=Allegra
http://www.mediacons.it/infocruisesite/ShipMap.asp?name=Magica
http://www.mediacons.it/infocruisesite/ShipInfo.asp?name=Atlantica
http://www.mediacons.it/infocruisesite/ShipMap.asp?name=Marina
http://www.mediacons.it/infocruisesite/ShipInfo.asp?name=Romantica&channel=2
http://www.mediacons.it/infocruisesite/ShipInfo.asp?name=Victoria&channel=2
http://www.ncl.com/fleet/03/webcam.htm
http://www.ncl.com/fleet/19/webcam.htm
http://www.ncl.com/fleet/07/webcam.htm
http://www.celebrityatsea.com/FetchPic.asp?Loc=CG2&Format=F
http://www.celebrityatsea.com/FetchPic.asp?Loc=CN2&Format=F
http://www.celebrityatsea.com/FetchPic.asp?Loc=CR2&Format=F
http://www.rsmas.miami.edu/rccl/img/bow.jpg
http://www.pocruises.com/
http://www.oceanvillageholidays.co.uk/web_cam/webcam.htm

Sometimes you have to guesss where they are.


----------



## Tassie

These webcam sites should take you through the long cold UK winter, especially the one in the Antarctic.

http://www.kroooz-cams.com/
http://www.leonardsworlds.com/info/ship.htm
http://www.aad.gov.au/asset/webcams/casey/default.asp
http://www.portofmelbourne.com/shipping/webcams/

Regards...Bill Burton....Tassie


----------



## Paul UK

Cheers Bill

Paul


----------



## Coastie

It's still night there by the looks of it!


----------



## Paul UK

Depends which ship your visiting

Paul


----------



## Coastie

Was on whichever one the cuatsea.com bridgecam takes you to.


----------



## Tassie

Hi Coastie...East coast of Australia is on daylight savings time so is 11 hours ahead of Greenwich.....if it is midnight in the UK it is 11AM in Sydney..NZ is also on Daylight Savings with 13 hours different so UK midnight would be 1PM in Auckland. There is a very good world clock you can download for free at this following web site.
http://www.qlock.com/download.html
Regards.....Tassie


----------



## Coastie

Thanks Tassie, I appreciate the time difference, but when I first tried the camera it was around 22:00utc so surely it should have been daylight in your neck of the woods?


----------



## Tassie

Hi Coastie, I must admit that sometimes the Webcams don't work or are turned off for various reasons, I believe they MUST be turned off while doing a Suez canal transit, but if the Crystal ships Webcams are working you will see the date and time on the top of the image. At the moment the the Crystal Symphony is in South America and the Serenity is in NZ. The best one to see is when a ship does a Panama canal transit (or partial transit) and you can see both views, one of the locks and canal from the ship and one of the ship from the Panama canal cameras. 
Cheers for now....Bill Burton....Tassie.


----------



## Coastie

Cheers Bill, I'll try and do that!


----------



## Paul UK

Hi Coastie

Also try the P&O Cameras as they have two ships down under and three in the carribean at the moment.
Also costa have all theirs roughly in our time zone.

Paul


----------



## Coastie

Cheers Paul, will try them too! (Thumb)


----------



## Tassie

Cruising Milford Sound at the moment, quite spectacular......Cheers....Tassie


----------

